# Can you see the same villager more than once on a Nook Miles Island?



## theravenboys (Apr 4, 2020)

This has probably already been asked, but is it possible to see the same villager more than once while visiting Nook Miles Islands? For example, if I saw Goldie while visiting an island and didn't invite her, is there a possibility she could pop up again on another trip? I'm curious but also asking because I'm kind of afraid that after not inviting someone I see on an island, I'll go home and be like "dang...I wish I'd invited them!" And I'm also wondering about the chances of getting a certain villager. Like if you only see each villager once until you've seen them all, you have a 1/[idk how many villagers there are lol] chance of finding them, but if you can see the same villager more than once, the chances of finding a particular one are much smaller.


----------



## banangie (Apr 4, 2020)

yes !! last night i actually encountered marina 3 separate times lol


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 4, 2020)

Yeah, I used 22 tickets to find a 10th villager (ended up inviting Tia) and I saw Bonbon twice in those 22 attempts.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 4, 2020)

Yeah it is possible to see them twice. I found Peaches twice in one day before.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 4, 2020)

I saw someone complaining that they got the same villager 5 times, so it seems like you can meet them again. Haven't gone on enough Nook Miles islands to get a duplicate villager myself though.


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 4, 2020)

Thank you everyone! TBH I'm glad to know they can appear more than once lol, I don't want to have any regrets about not inviting someone


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 4, 2020)

It is possible. 
Within 20 tickets I encountered the same island. Same shape, same fruit, same flowers, same villager (Ellie)


----------



## cheezu (Apr 4, 2020)

It happened to me once but I noticed it was after I finished a tour, saved and quit my game, rebooted it and went on the next tour.
I got the same villager and island then so I'm not sure if it's just coincidence of if it had something to do with me quitting - like the game decided to take me back to that point before I exited for whatever reason.
Afterwards, I didn't experience it thought I didn't go on THAT many tours - probably about 15 tops.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 4, 2020)

I've seen Octavian 5 times.... So yes


----------



## kyrynbunni (Apr 4, 2020)

I got Rex three times in a row before with my last three tickets. It told me that it was time to stop playing Animal Crossing for a few hours lol


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 4, 2020)

I just got Gruff twice in a row and he happens to be one of my absolute least favorite villagers.

I have 5 more tickets, and if I don't find anyone I like, I'm inviting Diana via Amiibo (she's already camped here twice)


----------



## pink (Apr 4, 2020)

I saw angus twice also another villager twice :<


----------



## Jessi (May 11, 2020)

I've literally seen marina over 20 times. I honestly think its a bug with how much I've see her lol


----------



## Dewasa (May 11, 2020)

Yes, possible, although I have not encountered them back to back but close enough, same villager within 2-3 visits. It was Octavian that I encountered 3 times withing a sitting of 60 or so Nook Island visits within a day.


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

you can ;u;


----------



## moon_child (May 11, 2020)

Yes. I almost reported Octavian and Tipper to the police for stalking. Lol.


----------



## Dewasa (May 11, 2020)

moon_child said:


> Yes. I almost reported Octavian and Tipper to the police for stalking. Lol.


lol, coming in, I thought Octavian was going to be a rare find too, given that there's only 3 Octopuses but wow...


----------



## Luella (May 11, 2020)

Me during Raymond hunting: "LEAVE ME ALONE, HORNSBY!"


----------



## Loriii (May 11, 2020)

I've actually seen Audie twice in a span of 70 tickets.


----------



## linorei (May 11, 2020)

I've had two repeats. Pietro was my first camper and I was so traumatised I didn't even speak to him. Later saw him on a mystery island and rewarded his persistence. 

Zucker was a mystery island find. Then he both left me, and then re-appeared on a mystery island the same day, without remembering me...


----------

